# older partner chainsaw without a name?



## ratman36 (Jan 10, 2006)

i have older partner saw with no decals,i would like to find out what it is.i have a s65 partner it weighted 17 pounds with 20"bar,this saw weights 19 pounds with 20"bar.it will destroy my s65 in race,both have new chains.it also has the magnesium cast case and cover.the no.847123 is at the front of saw by the bar,im guess this might be the serial no.it also has 40834 on base of the jug.i would be very glad for your help,thanks ratman:bang:


----------



## ratman36 (Jan 10, 2006)

*do you know what model this is?partner chainsaw pictures,can you identify it?*

i need help to find out this saw model.here are some pictures to help,read my other thread for numbers and weights ,thanks.


----------



## ontario026 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ratman, that looks alot like the partner saw I bought used about a year ago, which only had partial markings, I beleive it to be a partner R517, I have never even actually cut wood with the one I bought.... I just bought it because I didn't know what it was, the guy had it for sale in a local paper as an "oregon chainsaw" because the only complete sticker on it was an old oregon chain sticker....

here is a link:
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...2363197673bd0b2f88256afd004dcefa?OpenDocument


----------



## tatoofastforyou (May 21, 2010)

*about your partner saw*

the partner saw u have i need to see other side right now i think its a R20


----------



## thmsfarm (May 25, 2010)

I just picked up a R420 that looks identical to yours. Hope that helps.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 21, 2016)

just bought an r517 will make it run


----------

